# 5.1 to 7.1 speaker placement help



## Ban-One (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a 5.1 setup using the Mirage Prestige system mounted upside down at the ceiling in all four corners. My dad just gave me a pair of the in ceiling speakers. Im not sure where I should mount these? My couch is 4 feet from my back wall. Should I mount these in ceiling speakers to the sides and above the couch as my SBL and SBR or place them behind the couch inbetween my rear SL and SR? Or should I mount them to the sides of the couch in the ceiling and make the the SL and SR and make the Mirage in the back the SBL and SBR?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

You have the naming wrong but the idea right, Surround speakers should be on the sides of the listener and surround back should be behind the listener. If you really want to go to 7.1 I would be the new speakers as the surround backs as they will get the least information and will thus be less noticeable as far as the difference from the rest of the speakers.

Corner mounting is almost never a good location for speakers as you get sound re-enforcement of the wrong type which will greatly influence the sound, if you can move the corner mounted speakers away from the walls a few feet and it will help with overall sound quality.


----------



## Ban-One (Jan 29, 2011)

nholmes1 said:


> You have the naming wrong but the idea right, Surround speakers should be on the sides of the listener and surround back should be behind the listener. If you really want to go to 7.1 I would be the new speakers as the surround backs as they will get the least information and will thus be less noticeable as far as the difference from the rest of the speakers.
> 
> Corner mounting is almost never a good location for speakers as you get sound re-enforcement of the wrong type which will greatly influence the sound, if you can move the corner mounted speakers away from the walls a few feet and it will help with overall sound quality.


So then since my Mirage rear speakers are in the corner are I dont want to move them due to holes. Should I then place the new speakers inbetween the Mirage ones like at a straight line or place the new pair closer to the couch?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Put the new speakers on the side wall at least 3ft in front of the ones you have in the corners. Your seating should then be moved forward to line up with the new side speakers.


----------

